# Good Stance?



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep, just start from there and messing around with it till you find something you like.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I ride 15 and -12 personally.

I found 15 and -15 seemed to make the back of my board want to spin around to my back because my foot was angled to much. But I don't ride a lot of switch either.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I ride 15 and -12 personally.
> 
> I found 15 and -15 seemed to make the back of my board want to spin around to my back because my foot was angled to much. But I don't ride a lot of switch either.


Same deal! Though I started with 12/-12 and found that 15/-12 just felt more comfortable and gave me better control overall.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

So far i found 12/-12 to work good for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> I ride 15 and -12 personally.
> 
> I found 15 and -15 seemed to make the back of my board want to spin around to my back because my foot was angled to much. But I don't ride a lot of switch either.


what do you mean by the back of your board wanting to spin around to your back?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I ride 18/-3 on my everyday park board and 18/0 on my powder board. This still allows me to ride switch o.k., without making me stand unaturally or tweaking my knees. It's good enough for nicolas muller; it's good enough for me.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Santa Clause IV said:


> what do you mean by the back of your board wanting to spin around to your back?


I ride regular, so my left foot goes down hill first. Basically it felt like my right foot was turned to far out, and was forcing my body to spin in a clock wise way, because I was uncomfortably ducked out. I guess my body was trying to turn because my foot was turned to far and it was wanting to relieve the pressure. So the right side of my body was wanting to rotate strangely.

So I un ducked my right foot a click and it gave me a more parallel alignment and stopped my weird natural rotation. 

Does that make sense? It's kinda hard to explain something like that in text.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

ok yeah i get what your saying. that happened to me before it kind of throws you off too but it was more when i was riding front stance for some reason


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ride 15, -15 with about a 21.5in stance. I used to ride at 22.5 and I feel like this narrower stance is much better. I can spin 3's on flat ground and my presses are much more deep. So play around with your stance with as well and find what you like.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bubba hit it... Each person is going to have a different sweet spot for a stance. 

But atleast you can get a general idea of where you should be...

I have a 23-24 wide stance with my 15, -12


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I ride 15 and -12 personally.
> 
> I found 15 and -15 seemed to make the back of my board want to spin around to my back because my foot was angled to much. But I don't ride a lot of switch either.


Makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that's happened too. It's hard to explain, but the back end would just get a mind of its own. I ended up going from 15/-15 to 15/-10.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

hey guys hows things? im regular, duck stance, about 60cms stance width.

once i discovered that riding park was alot of fun (dont get me wrong, i love pow, but you dont get pow in australia...) i soon changed my stance to a more of a duck stance and i really found that depending on the setup, my comfort angles would change quite often e.g. i loved riding +9/-6 with my flux binders, but then i found when i switched to my technines (back when they made good quality stuff, not the yo-im-gangsta-and-because-im-a-good-rail-rider-imma-bring-my-butterfly-blade-to-the-snow-like-a-little-hipster-****** crap that they make today) that i would prefer a stance more around +15/-12.

if you are popping off kickers comfortable and then all of a sudden you feel somewhat close shouldered, then yes, i would encourage you to reduce your back binder angle in 3 degree increments, bit by bit, till you find what you like.

i found that opening up the front foot, instead of closing up the back foot, resulted in the same close-shoulderedness, but with my front knee tending to dip in abit (i am 5'10'' and i used to rock a 24.75 inch stance).

as for widths, fat stance looks good and is very stable for sure, but i narrowed mine up about an inch and a half this last dismal-excuse-for-a-$1450-season-pass season, and it did feel much better when rotating off even the smallest jumps.

enjoi!


----------

